# hunter harassment?



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

The neighbor next to me is saying that if im back on my property(familys property) for opening day of gun he is gunna come thru my woods and squirrel hunt? What should i do about this? Contact a co and let him know whats going on or wait till it happens?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

slammer00 said:


> The neighbor next to me is saying that if im back on my property(familys property) for opening day of gun he is gunna come thru my woods and squirrel? What should i do about this? Contact a co and let him know whats going on or wait till it happens?


I am a little confused. What does this mean, *"he is gunna come thru my woods and squirrel?"*
Are you saying he is going to trespass?


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Squirrel hunt. He didnt tell me this but told this to a good friend of mine. He Pretty much put it as if im out there hunting hes gunna make sure to he screws my hunting up


----------



## Gnarf (Jul 24, 2011)

slammer00 said:


> Squirrel hunt. He didnt tell me this but told this to a good friend of mine. He Pretty much put it as if im out there hunting hes gunna make sure to he screws my hunting up


If youve got a witness id report it now. By the time opening day gets around CO's will be quite busy.

Get the ball rolling to protect your rights.


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

You might want to talk to him personally and see what he says and maybe try to repair the relationship. If you are able to have a decent relationship it would help the cause this year and in the years to come. Good luck


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Nope i already did that. I cant track deer on his property cause his "wife" wouldnt like it. But he thinks he can stomp all over my property. His whole family is a bunch of aholes and shoot way more deer then they should. They think they are untouchable because hes the cheif of police in that township.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

slammer00 said:


> Nope i already did that. I cant track deer on his property cause his "wife" wouldnt like it. But he thinks he can stomp all over my property. His whole family is a bunch of aholes and shoot way more deer then they should. They think they are untouchable because hes the cheif of police in that township.


If his "family" is trespassing and poaching, call the RAP line. It wouldn't matter to me if he was the mayor. If he is a violator he should be taken to task.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

If he hasn't trespassed yet and it's only hearsay what are you going to report?

If they are up to no good or have been in the past I don't know why you haven't reported past events already (e.g. shooting way too many deer). 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Sounds like a couple of jerks, IMO...


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

sounds like you tried to mend the relationship...the violator doesn't want to.

you tried to find common ground...the violator doesn't want to.

set out, invest, or borrow trial cams, they can be hidden very easily, get pics of the violator trespassing on your families property.

only wild card in my opinion is the actual landowner, I assume a family member, get them behind you to press charges for trespass.

Now call the RAP hotline, let the dispatcher know what is going on and that you want to speak to a CO in your area, exLain that you have tried to work out agreements and make a strong relationship, but this violater says that on opening day he is going to small game hunt all over, which of course is psychotic!! let the CO know that this neighbor might not be all there upstairs and you are not sure how far it could get, let the CO know that this is your families land and you will hunt it, if the neighbor trespasses the CO will get a call.

that CO will do his or her nest to be hanging out in your area that morning, just incase an easy case and win comes up.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

slammer00 said:


> The neighbor next to me is saying that if im back on my property(familys property) for opening day of gun he is gunna come thru my woods and squirrel hunt? What should i do about this? Contact a co and let him know whats going on or wait till it happens?


Knowing all the details regarding your neighbor, the past hunting relationship, the reasons why he would act this way(no tracking on his land), all would help us understand why are having issues. Sounds like you have some bad blood somewhere with him of his wife?? You don't need us to tell you trespassing is illegal, and hunter harassment is bad stuff too. So why are they so anti you?


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

If you already tried to mend the relationship then I would just leave it at that, and I would bring a video camera with me anytime I hunted. When he comes walking through announce to him he is trespassing and he must leave, get it all on video. This is just what I would do. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I would not mess with the guy he is the law and the law always wins. Post hunting lease signs on your property get him on camera hunting on your property and you can legally sue him for the amount of the lease.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> Post hunting lease signs on your property get him on camera hunting on your property and you can legally sue him for the amount of the lease.


Didn't this come up in another thread.....



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Greenbush....not sure what happened. Used to talk to him all the time during hunting season and never had a problem and after i shot a 100in 8pt out there he turned into a dick and been trying to run me out there. My dad is a retired leo and used to have a good relationship with him too. Needless to say not anymore.


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

I think it would be best to inform him ahead of time that he is not allowed to tresspass on your parents property during hunting season. 
Warning him ahead of time is necessary to prosecute him for tresspassing. He has probably had permission to enter their property in the past. Correct?

Below are three links to the law and reporting procedures. You still have to prove intent. It is easy for someone to harrass a hunter trying to take game and then have the perpetrator prove it.

I would go over with a friend or your father and talk to the guy ahead of time and have someone take their video phone and videotape your encounter with him. If he gets angry you are videotaping him and makes threats or admits he is going squirrel hunting and was denied permission to tresspass or hunt then it bolsters your report to the CO.

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_37141-34924--,00.html#print


Hunter Harrassment Overview

Hunters in Michigan have the right to enjoy their sport free from unreasonable and deliberate interference from those opposed to hunting as a legitimate use of public land and other natural resources.

Michigan law prohibits individuals from obstructing or interfering with the lawful taking of animals. The Department of Natural Resources supports hunting as a legitimate form of recreation and as a useful tool in the management of the wildlife resource. Michigan conservation officers are committed to protecting hunters from the intentional disruption of the hunting experience.

Individuals, whose hunting is being obstructed, should promptly report the violation to the DNR toll free complaint line at 1-800-292-7800, a local conservation officer, or the nearest DNR office facility.

Hunter harassment is a misdemeanor offense. Law enforcement officers may issue a citation for violations which take place in their presence, or may arrest with a warrant obtained on information provided by the affected hunter. Acting in cooperation with each other, the hunter and the conservation officer can be an effective team in ensuring the full protection of Michigan's hunters.

In order for an enforcement effort to be effective, the hunter should be prepared, pay attention to details, contact a law enforcement officer and most important, be willing to take the issue to court and provide credible testimony in any court proceedings.

Hunters should note the following points; who, what, where, when, and how when reporting any physical or other deliberate hunter anti-hunter confrontation. The hunter should not under any circumstances become involved in a physical confrontation with any individual. Hunters being harassed should inform the harasser of their feelings and request the harassment to stop.

The burden of proof in any criminal prosecution is on the accuser. To successfully prosecute any person for harassment of another, it must be proven beyond a reasonable doubt that the person intentionally or knowingly committed the violation.



http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_37141-120726--,00.html


http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(1c...getobject&objectname=mcl-324-40112&highlight=


NATURAL RESOURCES AND ENVIRONMENTAL PROTECTION ACT (EXCERPT)
Act 451 of 1994


324.40112 Obstructing or interfering in lawful taking of animals; prohibited conduct; petition; injunction; violation as misdemeanor; penalties; section inapplicable to peace officer.
Sec. 40112.

(1) A person shall not obstruct or interfere in the lawful taking of animals by another person.

(2) A person violates this section when the person intentionally or knowingly does any of the following:

(a) Drives or disturbs animals for the purpose of disrupting a lawful taking.

(b) Blocks, impedes, or harasses another person who is engaged in the process of lawfully taking an animal.

(c) Uses a natural or artificial visual, aural, olfactory, gustatory, or physical stimulus to affect animal behavior in order to hinder or prevent the lawful taking of an animal.

(d) Erects barriers to deny ingress or egress to areas where the lawful taking of animals may occur. This subdivision does not apply to a person who erects barriers to prevent trespassing on his or her property.

(e) Interjects himself or herself into the line of fire of a person lawfully taking wildlife.

(f) Affects the condition or placement of personal or public property intended for use in the lawful taking of an animal in order to impair the usefulness of the property or prevent the use of the property.

(g) Enters or remains upon private lands without the permission of the owner or the owner's agent, for the purpose of violating this section.

(h) Engages in any other act or behavior for the purpose of violating this section.

(3) Upon petition of an aggrieved person or a person who reasonably may be aggrieved by a violation of this section, a court of competent jurisdiction, upon a showing that a person was engaged in and threatens to continue to engage in illegal conduct under this section, may enjoin that conduct.

(4) A person who violates this section is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 93 days, or a fine of not less than $500.00 or more than $1,000.00, or both, and the costs of prosecution. A person who violates this section a second or subsequent time is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 1 year, or a fine of not less than $1,000.00 or more than $2,500.00, or both, and the costs of prosecution. In addition to the penalties provided for in this subsection, any permit or license issued by the department authorizing the person to take animals shall be revoked. A prosecution under this section does not preclude prosecution or other action under any other criminal or civil statute.

(5) This section does not apply to a peace officer while the peace officer performs his or her lawful duties.


History: Add. 1995, Act 57, Imd. Eff. May 24, 1995 ;-- Am. 1996, Act 316, Eff. July 1, 1996 
Popular Name: Act 451
Popular Name: NREPA


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

It my fathers aunts/cousins property. We will have a written leased document signed by the landowners and property is posted. I dont wanna waste an opening day on this bs but at the same time im not gunna let this ahole push me around. Put way to much time and effort to let this guy run me outta there.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

all joking aside send a registered noterized letter...signed by all parties that use the land you hunt on stating you want no contact with this man or any one he gives permission to enter his property ....if he signs for the letter you have major leverage in court or with the prosecutors office in the event of a trespass ...

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

walleyeman2006 said:


> all joking aside send a registered noterized letter...signed by all parties that use the land you hunt on stating you want no contact with this man or any one he gives permission to enter his property ....if he signs for the letter you have major leverage in court or with the prosecutors office in the event of a trespass ...
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 If your refering to a registered letter, return receipt requested, it is a little more detailed than that, no matter what the "letter" says. based on the information you supplied, doubt that it would work.


----------



## Tourman (Sep 24, 2013)

Last I knew when Firearm's Deer season are open that MOST all other seasons are CLOSED, predator hunting maybe and select others, but general small game hunting does not seem rite!
If I'm correct? though I seldom am well then there's your violation!


----------

